# A Quick Hello



## lilredsrt (Oct 11, 2007)

Just wanted to introduce myself.
I just ran across your website and decided to join.

I spend pretty much all my time in excel creating solutions or providing data while at work.
I was pleasantly suprised to find a forum of excel users.
Hope you don't mind if I join in.
Hoping that I may even be able to contribute.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Oct 11, 2007)

Welcome to the Board Lilredsrt!!!

We're a friendly bunch and welcome everyone with open arms.  Always good to have fresh new talent aboard!



Just watch out for Truby


----------



## Greg Truby (Oct 11, 2007)

What have I ever done to deserve that?!   great, now I hafta look fer 'nother newbie... *sigh*


----------



## Lewiy (Oct 12, 2007)

> Just watch out for Truby



There’s nothing like forcing people to take sides right from the offing!!

Lilredsrt – just ignore the both of them, they’re having a domestic dispute.


----------



## MarkAndrews (Oct 12, 2007)

Hello & Welcome to the board!


----------



## lilredsrt (Oct 12, 2007)

> > Just watch out for Truby
> 
> 
> Lilredsrt – just ignore the both of them, they’re having a domestic dispute.



No worries. I'll let first impressions help me decide...............
wait, too late.

Seriously, Just kidding. Thanks for the welcomes. I've pretty much lived in excel for the last 10 years. Worked with Lotus 123 and a little known spreadsheet program call Mesa before that. I really like coding things in VBA. But I've kinda hit a wall. Looking to "up my skills" so to speak.


----------



## Lewiy (Oct 12, 2007)

> But I've kinda hit a wall. Looking to "up my skills" so to speak.



Well, that’s precisely why this forum exists!!  And while you're at it, I’m sure that 10 years has given you enough knowledge to impart to others too.

I hope you enjoy your stay as much as we do


----------



## Ivan F Moala (Oct 12, 2007)

> > > Just watch out for Truby
> >
> >
> > Lilredsrt – just ignore the both of them, they’re having a domestic dispute.
> ...



Welcome aboard, you will difinitely "up your skills" here, thre are many fine coders here.


----------



## steve case (Oct 21, 2007)

> I spend pretty much all my time in excel creating solutions or providing data while at work.



I know of what you speak, and the folks here at Mr. Excel will make you look like a genius (-:


----------



## NateO (Oct 21, 2007)

Welcome to our forums, lilredsrt!!

I'm BigBlackSRT:







That thang does indeed got Hemi! 

Please tell us about your SRT. Pictures? SRT4? Any sweet mods?

Cheers,
Nate Oliver
_Super heavy duty, special, secret, hardcore forum Administrator_


----------



## Richard Schollar (Oct 22, 2007)

Nate, that sure is a monster of a car - you sure you're not 'compensating' for something else????


----------



## Peter_SSs (Oct 22, 2007)

> Nate, that sure is a monster of a car - you sure you're not 'compensating' for something else????



 

..and I hope lilredsrt realises Nate's avatar ain't Nate - not even close.


----------



## NateO (Oct 22, 2007)

> Nate, that sure is a monster of a car - you sure you're not 'compensating' for something else????


Yes! Lead-foot syndrome!  :wink:

Here's how you get 420 horses into a single stall!







 

Here's to fast cars, fast women and fast algorithms!


----------

